# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Gezim Nika

## shigjeta

*Une e dua Shqiperine*

_kendon: Gezim Nika_

Une e dua Shqiperine
Me gegnine, me tosknine
Per ate sofer bardh si bore
Ku rrine bashk lab e malesor

Une e dua Shqiperine
Me Kosoven, Camerine
Per Ulqin e Gostivar
Dhe per lotin mergimtar

Ref.
Une e dua token nan
O bukes, buke e ku i kane thane
O gjakut, gjak
O zanes, zane
Se jam shqiptar-o
Tjeter skam dasht-e
Vec zemrat tona-a
Te rrahin bashke

Une e dua Shqiperine
Per nje vajze gjeraqine
Per tim bir qe po lodron
Per manarin qe blegron

Une e dua Shqiperine
Per rinine e mencurine
Dhe per djepat me stoli
Dhe per varret me lavdi

Ref.


Mund ta degjoni ketu

----------


## Kumanovarja

Oh Gzim Nika ylli i kenges shqipe dhe melodise sidomos kenga Mergimtarit....

Oh Malet' E Shqiperise E Ju O Lisat' E Gjate'!
Fushat E Gjera Me Lule, Q'u Kam Nder Ment Dit' E Nate!
Kam Nder Ment Dit'e Nate!
------------------------------------------------
Kur Degjon Zerin E Nenes Qysh E Le Qengji Kopene,
Blegerin Dy A Tri Here Edhe Iken E Merr Dhene.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Shqiperi O Nena Ime
Ndonese Jam oh I Merguar,
Dashurine Tende  Zemra Kurre S'e Ka Me Harrue.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ashtu Dhe Kjo Zemra Ime,
Me Le Ketu Tek Jam Mua.
Vjen Me Vrap E Me Deshire Aty Ner Viset E Tua. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Shqiperi O Nene Ime,
Ndonese Jam I Merguar,
Dashurine Tende Me Zemera Kurre S'ke Me Harrue

----------


## Kumanovarja

Azem Galicen

Po E Pyt Sharri O Drenicen
Ku E Kem O Azem Galicën? 
Në çdo Lis E Në çdo Gur, O Slen Me Vdek O Kosova Kurr, Në çdo Lis O E Në çdo Gur O Slen O Me Vdek O Kosova Kurr, O Slen Me Vdek Kosova Kurr.

Po Thonë Zogjt Se Kem O Pa Kund, E Kan N'shu O Ni Shpell Pa Fund, Azem Bejten O Se Nxen Shpella Bashkon Burrat T O Në Beteja

Azem Bejten O Se Nxen Shpella O Bashkon Burrat Në Beteja, O Bashkon Burrat Në Beteja.





Çka I Kan Malet O Kto Gjam, Se Jan çu O Herojt E Tanë, Kan Lan Vorret E Kan Marr Malin O Thonë Kosoven Kurro Se Falim, Kan Lan Vorret E Kam Marr Malin O Thono Kosoven Kurr Se Falim, O Thonë Kosovën Kurr Se Falim.

Moj Krajlic Ty T'plaqin Sytë, çdo Shqiptar O Lind Vet I Dyt, Dhe Kur T'vdes Ai Vdes O Per Gjys, O Gjysma E Dyt Azem Galic, Dhe Kur T'vdes O Ai Vdes Per Gjys E Dyt Azem Galic, O Gjysma E Dyt Azem Galic

Në çdo Plag Qe Ne O E Marrim, Del Ni Burr O Qe E Tund Malin, Neper Shekuj O E Lshon Krismen O Prite Prite Azem Galicen, Në çdo Shekull E L'shon Krisme, O Prite Prite Azem Galicen, O Prite Prite Azem Galicen O Hej

----------


## Kumanovarja

Motres Gjergj Elez Alis


T'gjit Bajlozat O Prej Detit Kan Lyp Syt E Motres T'gjergjit, Qik E Bukur E Arbnis Motra E Gjergj Elez Alis-e

Mbete Qik E Kurr Nuk Plakesh, Skuqet Lumi Prej 9 Pagesh, Kur Lan Teshat Me Gjak Tone, Kuq E Zi Lumejt Po Shkojn-e

Gjaku I Burrave E Lidh Gurin, Nkala Tona çojn Flamurin, Kur Ma Ke Moter At Darsem, Lumja E Ti Cilt I Ki Vllazen

Synin Tan Kush E Lakmoj Erdh Me Shpat Pa Kry E Shkoj, N'kam I Ka Burrat Liria, Ooooo Ktu I Thon GJERGJ ELEZ ALIA.

----------


## Kumanovarja

Do Kendoj Bagetin.....


O! Sa Bukuri Ka Tufa! Sa Gas Bije Bagetija!
Vine Posi Mblet' E Plot! I Bekofte Perendija!

Do Kendoj Bagetine Qe Mbani Ju E Ushqeni.
O Vendethit E Bekuar, Ju Mendjen Ma Defreni.

Tek Buron Ujet E Ftohte Edhe Fryn Veriu Ne Vere.
Tek Mbin Lulja Me Gas Plot Dhe Me Bukur E M'ere.

Atje Lint Diell' I Qeshur Edhe Hena E Gezuar,
Fat' I Bardh' E Miresija Ne Ate Vent Eshte Mbluar.

OH!Do Te Kendoj Bagetine Qe Mbani Ju E Ushqeni.
O Vendethit E Bukuar, Ju Mendjen Ma Defreni.

----------


## Dreq-Kercovari

Bravo kumanova te lumte e adhuroj shuem gzim niken

----------


## Kumanovarja

dleq thx u zajazli  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## edspace

*Plak u bëfsha po s'të mora*

Je e zezë si bora në bjeshke
Je e keqe si molla në vjeshte
Hidhët si mjalta, e zi si bora
Plak u bëfsha po të mora

Je ma i keqi i nji katundi
Kur të shoh ty, nuk më merr gjumi
Je i shkurt si lis me rremba
Kur të shoh ty, fort më rreh zemra

Hidhët si mjalta, e zi si bora
Plak u bëfsha po të mora

Hidhët si mjalta, e zi si bora
Plak u bëfsha po të mora

Raftë një borë e ty të ngriftë
Raftë ai diell o ty të shkriftë
Ti ma bëfsh dasmën në vjeshte
Makinë dasme paç një breshke

Makinë dasme t'u bëftë breshka
Dy-tre vjet t'u shtyftë martesa
Ma bëfsh dasmën me shtatë krushqe,
katër lepuj e tre mushqe

Hidhët si mjalta, e zi si bora
Plak u bëfsha po s'të mora

Hidhët si mjalta, e zi si bora
Plak u bëfsha po s'të mora

Plak u bëfsha po s'të mora

---

Këngët e bukura të Gëzim Nikës mund t'i dëgjoni këtu.

----------


## edspace

*Luje Luje*

Ou kam nji çik, fort a lakmoj
Ulu mal e ta takoj

O kam nji djal që po e pres
O shterru det, mos na ri në mes

Ou ma ofron buzën ngat e ngat
Bëj me puth e ma lën that

O mbas mba dorën, çka po më jep
O bëj ta marr, fut dorën në xhep

Loj, loj, loj-loj-loj
Raftë nji borë e të na freskoj
Raftë nji re e të na mbuloj

Loj, loj, loj-loj-loj
Raftë nji borë e të na freskoj
Raftë nji re e të na mbuloj

Ou kam një çik si lule mali
Ia fal zemrën se ma fali

O kam nji djal që s'e harroj
O nuk bëj sherr kur s'e kuptoj

Ou luleshtrydhe bën se më jep
Nis për mue e ndal në goj të vet

O po vëzhgoj se erdhën shokët
O ia zgjas dorën, ai prek flokët

Loj, loj, loj-loj-loj
Raftë nji borë e të na freskoj
Raftë nji re e të na mbuloj

Loj, loj, loj-loj-loj
Raftë nji borë e të na freskoj
Raftë nji re e të na mbuloj

Loj, loj, loj-loj-loj
Raftë nji borë e të na freskoj
Raftë nji re e të na mbuloj

Loj, loj, loj-loj-loj
Raftë nji borë e të na freskoj
Raftë nji re e të na mbuloj

----------


## edspace

*Liridona*

Ku rrjedh Drini, nën një urë
Kem muros një nuse n'gurë
E ruan urën të mos rrëzohet
Drini mos shterrohet

Njera dorë mbi djep të fëmijës
Tjetra lidh plagët e lirisë
Prej urës së shenjtë o nusja e re
Përkund djepin në gjithë atdhe

Mos e shkel barbar atë urë, o hej
Se kem nusen n'ata gurë, more hej
Ajo është o motër jona
E ka emnin Liridona, Liridona

Mos e shkel barbar atë urë, o hej
Se kem nusen n'ata gurë, more hej
Ajo është o motër jona
E ka emnin Liridona, Liridona

Ku rrjedh Drini e ku rrjedh Buna
Ka pa toka shume furtuna
Por s'u rëzuen as kalatë as urat
Prej çdo guri lindin burra

Pikon qumësht guri i bardhë
Aty pinë brezat me radhë
Shqip flet guri në vend të vet
??Tash trimi e mba shumë vjet??

Mos e shkel barbar atë urë, o hej
Se kem nusen n'ata gurë, more hej
Ajo është o motër jona
E ka emnin Liridona, Liridona

Mos e shkel barbar atë urë, o hej
Se kem nusen n'ata gurë, more hej
Ajo është o motër jona
E ka emnin Liridona, Liridona

----------


## edspace

*Të dy jemi faj pa faj*

Je e lehtë si gjethi i pemës
Je e nxehtë si zjarri i zemrës
Jam i lumtur kur të prek
Ti je flaka që s'më djeg

Ti je ëndrra që besova
U harrovsha po të harrova
Je e re si lulja në maj
Sytë e tu janë faj pa faj

Sa herë vjen, sa herë shkon
Dashurinë jo se harron
Me lot synin mos e mbaj
Të dy jemi faj pa faj

Sa herë vjen, sa herë shkon
Dashurinë jo se harron
Me lot synin mos e mbaj
Të dy jemi faj pa faj

Mos e bën flokun me onde
Se ta prish si mbram e sonte
Përmbi sy ti mos i mbaj 
Se më bën fajtor pa faj

Përreth belit ta lëshoj dorën
E me të shkri si dielli borën
Ta dish mirë moj çikë e re
Faj po bën por faj nuk ke

Sa herë vjen, sa herë shkon
Dashurinë jo se harron
Me lot synin mos e mbaj
Të dy jemi faj pa faj

Sa herë vjen, sa herë shkon
Dashurinë jo se harron
Me lot synin mos e mbaj
Të dy jemi faj pa faj

----------


## edspace

*Vallet e vendit tim*

Kur nis Vallja e Rugovës
Tunden malet e Kosovës
O moj erë që fryn mbi kroje
Falma një valle tropoje

Bini cule dhe tupane
Mirë se vjen vallja dibrane
Bashkë me gajde e me dajre
Po kërcejnë vallen shqiptare

Në Prishtinë e në Tiranë
Dorë për dorë si vëllau me vëllanë
Valle kurrë ju mos pushoni
Dasma e festa zbukuroni

Në Prishtinë e në Tiranë
Dorë për dorë si vëllau me vëllanë
Valle kurrë ju mos pushoni
Dasma e festa zbukuroni

Del në valle Labëria
Iso mban dhe Çamëria
Xhamadani e fustanella
Krah për krah o si përhera

Sa herë vallen tënde e mora
Sikur shqipja fluturova
E kërceva anë e mbanë
Se je vallja e shqipes nanë

Në Prishtinë e në Tiranë
Dorë për dorë si vëllau me vëllanë
Valle kurrë ju mos pushoni
Dasma e festa zbukuroni

Në Prishtinë e në Tiranë
Dorë për dorë si vëllau me vëllanë
Valle kurrë ju mos pushoni
Dasma e festa zbukuroni

----------


## edspace

*Heshtja foli bukur*

Heshtja foli bukur
Heshtja foli gjatë
Me një buzëqeshje 
u gjëndëm përballë

Heshtur ne qëndruam 
dhe në sy u pamë
Folën buzët tona 
fjalët që ne s'thamë

Heshtja foli bukur
Puthja foli qartë
Po të dish, Parajsën...
e jeton dhe gjallë

Ne u mrekulluam 
me puthjen e parë
Çastet që kaluam
ishin një parajsë

Heshtur ne qëndruam
Dhe në sy u pamë
Folën buzët tona
fjalët që ne s'thamë

Heshtja foli bukur
Puthja foli qartë
Po të dish, Parajsën-
-e jeton dhe gjallë

----------


## Gjallica

> *Liridona*
> 
> Pikon qumësht guri i bardhë
> Aty pinë brezat me radhë
> Shqip flet guri në vend të vet
> ??Tash trimi e mba shumë vjet??


Vargun brenda '??' e ke ne rregull, po gabim ke titullin e kenges tek posti 9. :buzeqeshje:  Po nuk u binde me bej ze :ngerdheshje: 

A ka ndonje vullnetar te na gjej vallen e kenges se poshtme? 



*"Vdeksha ne syte e tu"*


Moj e mira o flokte me krahe
me t'puth diten o spo kam kahe
me t'puth diten o spo kam kahe
me t'puth n'terr po m'vjen gjynahe

_Me kry n'hi gjumi te morri
mjau mjau po ben maçorri
mjau mjau po ben maçorri
po te han qeni o te oborri

Hey ti vdeksh o n'kaq i marr_
rrak e tak o rrak e tak

_Oh medet medet ku ku_
une vdeksha o n'syte e tu

M'i ngrin zogjt tuj fluturue
po as jo o nuk me thue
po as jo o nuk me thue
çare s'ke pa fjet me mue 

_Vec nje nate me cik me fjete
nuk t'lshojne netet per tri vjete
nuk t'lshojne netet per tri vjete
more plak o qyqan i shkrete

Hey ti vdeksh o kaq i marr_
rrak e tak o rrak e tak

_Oh medet medet ku ku_
une vdeksha o n'syte e tu

Bo me t'zan ku mund t'pushtoje
pa t'marrr pushka o nuk t'lshoje
pa t'marr pushka o nuk t'lshoje
me shtatë drymna te ngujoj

_Ti s'ke pushke, po ke pushkalle
tjeter kun zemra m'asht nale
tjeter kun zemra m'asht nale
more plak o qyqan i ngrate

Hey ti vdeksh o n'kaq i marr_
rrak e tak o rrak e tak

_Oh medet medet ku ku_
une vdeksha o n'syte e tu

----------


## Gjallica

* "Ku me ke tret"*


O ku m'ke tret, o ku m'ke tret
o ku m'ke tret, o ku m'ke tret

O ku je kane e ku je tret
pse nuk erdhe tan kto vjet
o po shkojne vjet e s'kthehen kurre
bash  si shkon lumi nan ure
o lumi nan ure


O s'du me kan si male t'shkreta
qe s'takohen sa te jet jeta
ou sa here bjen bora mbi ty
çoma i fjal se vij e shkri
o boren ta shkri

O nuk kam tret as nuk m'ke tret
o nuk kam tret as nuk m'ke tret

Ani syni jem te ty ka met
ani syni jem te ty ka met

O ku m'ke tret o ku m'ke tret
o ku m'ke tret o ku m'ke tret
o larg me kane ku nuk m'rrin zani
fluturoj si zog prej mali

Ou syte e bukur me ti pa
se kush s'munet me na nda
o s'mujn me na nda

O pse kalova male e det
vij e n'gryke po t'marr opet
o n'kraht e tu kur t'kam me ra
nuk e di c'ka ka me u bo
ou cka ka me u bo

O nuk kam tret as nuk m'ke tret
o nuk kam tret as nuk m'ke tret

Ani syni jem te ty ka met
ani syni jem te ty m'ka met

----------


## edspace

*Gëzim Nika - Në Dardani bien tupanat*




Ç'janë kto gur' t'bardh e t'zi
Dikush krushqit na i ka ngri
Na i ka ngri, o i ka bo gur
O krushqit tonë o me flamur

N'Dardani bjen nji tupan
Krushqit vijnë me kapuç t'bardh
Cili je krushku i parë që prin?
O është Flamuri Kuq e Zi

Cili je krushku i dytë në radhë?
Skënderbeu me shpatën zjarr
Krushku i tretë o është Naimi
O Mic Sokoli thërret kushtrimin

Nji mijë vjet ecën këta krushq-e
Si e ka emnin kjo nuse?
Liri emnin o k'saj ia thonë
O lind e rrit në gjakun tonë

Nusja jonë o kurrë nuk vritet
N'çdo pikë gjaku ajo rritet
Ku e derdh Shqiptari gjakun
O n'at Liria ngre Bajrakun!

----------


## Davius

Legjendë e gjallë. Këngëtari më i mirë i muzikës folklorike burimore shqiptare.

----------


## RaPSouL

Ka dicka të vecantë që e bën të dallojë nga të tjerët, ashtu sic tha edhe Davius më lartë është një legjendë e gjallë, hallall i qoftë, ka merita të mëdha.

----------


## ismani

degjoni kete video o shqiptar/e degjoni zerin e bilbilit degjoni te madhin GEZIM NIKA  i emocionuar si asnjeher me pare por edhe publiku ne salle ishte fantastik fantastik te gjithe me zmer shqiptari te gjitha shqiptare te verteta jam i emocionuar kam qajtur sikur gzim nika edhe une kur e kam degjuar kete video te perpiluar me kenge te bukura si asnjeher me pare

----------


## bili99

Spektakli " Kenget e Shekullit " me pelqen shume,   vertete eshte nje koleksion margaritaresh te shpirtit shqiptar...rroft Pandi  Laco me te gjithe anetaresine pergatitese per kete mbremje te rralle te muzikes shqiptare...mbremje qe pritet me padurim ne te gjitha skajet e botes.
Gjithmone me nje publik te dashur, nje pasqyre kulture dashurie dhe vellazerie shqiptare...ju lumt   TV Klan !

Rapsodi i dashur Gezim Nika i dhuroi spektaklit, publikut dhe atdheut nje lapidar dashurie dhe malli.

Njeri mund te jete mbret,
vec ne vend te vet!
Gezuar Shqiperi,
Zhvillim,bashkim dhe liri!!!


me nderime,
bili99

----------

